# what a informal meet



## 106862 (Sep 4, 2007)

GT


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

:?: :signugh:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

george8 said:


> hi is this a dating site


It can be anything you want it to be. How can we help? 

Dougie.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

8O 

do you think he read anything on the site before posting that???

:?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Mmmmmmm! Interesting concept. A site to bring you the love of your life,a dream machine, a motorhome to match your every foible!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Another new forum required I think Nuke!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

may be at Telford ?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> may be at Telford ?


That's what I was thinking  

Johnny F


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome back :wink:


----------

